# Any solicitors around urgent non fertility problem



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

are there any soliciters who can give me advise on none fertility question thats urgent please


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya Sallyanne1 - you could try posting on the "Ask a Lawyer" board someone there should definitely be in a position to help....

Perhaps even a legal secretary could help you out - I am one but the laws here in Northern Ireland differ slightly to England and Wales so I probably wouldn't be able to help on this occasion........

Hope you get sorted out

Kate x


----------

